# Hamster Breeding - HELP!



## milly4966 (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm going to buy and breed hamsters soon, and i wanted to know How!
anyway, i've ordered two large cages for two syrian hamsters, it comes with all their stuff for them.
They are going to be syrian hamsters.
I'm going to name them Smokey and Maya. 
I have lots of suitible breeding bedding, and i have done some research.
but i'm still not sure about it!?!
Does anyone have any tips on breeding syrian hamsters?


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

You need to make sure you source healthy, well bred hamsters, from quality breeders. NOT PET SHOPS.

Why do you want to breed hamsters?
There are already hundreds in rescue, why do you want to add to this population?
Have you kept hamsters before?
Are you aiming to breed healthy friendly hamsters?
What colours arre you aiming for?
Do you have enough money to pay for emergency vet bills?

I think you need to seriously consider this before 'buying and breeding' hamsters just because you want to.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i'd never breed mine theres zillions in the free ads looking for homes plus theres always the risk that the female could die through birthing complications.

but if its what you want to do firstly go to a reputable hamster breeder and learn how to go about breeding the right way... buy hamsters who are from healthy stock and who come with a pedigree...never breed from pet shop bought hammies, to many people are breeding animals for the wrong reasons and breeding from poor quality animals with no idea of their ancestry


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

What are your reasons for wanting to breed?
Do you have at least 8 spare cages to separate babies if they don't sell in time?
Where will you be sourcing your breeding stock?
What colours are you going for?
Do you know anything about genetics?
Do you have the funds for an emergency vet trip if mum has difficulties giving birth?
Are you prepared for the many heartbreaks breeding can bring (mum culling the litter, mum scattering the litter, mum and or babies dying)


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

The best advise i can give you is DONT!!!

breeding is not as simple as 1 + 1 = babies!!!
and yes while babies are cute, they are a lot of hard work and a lot of heartache and heart break, if you do not know the full genetic background of the animals you are breeding, you can end up with pups born like this 
dead by 14 weeks


or this
dead by 10 weeks


dead by 15 weeks


they should never have been brought into this world, but some person thought it would be fun to breed, then get rid of the whole family, mum and dad APPEARED perfectly healthy, but the worst traits are invisible
have you researched genetics? do you know about lethal genes? which colours you should never breed together?

you will need more then 2 cages to breed, you will need 1 for mum, 1 for dad, 1 to sperate girls into at 4 weeks, 1 to seperate boys into at 4 weeks, then you will need atleast 10 others, for when they start to fight and need splitting up

what will you do with any pups you cant sell?
what happens if mum has complication giving birth at say 2am? do you have £200+ for an emergency C-section?
what are your reasons for wanting to breed? theres no money to be made in it
where do you plan to get your breeding stock from? pet store animals should never be bred, you will need to find a good breeder near you, with pedigree animals, who breeds to the NHC standards and will take you under their wing and guide you along the way

but really, the best tip any one here could ever give you is, dont do it.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Look on the small animal adoption, half of it is full with syrian hamsters and thats just on here! 

Syrian hamsters just like staffys have been the "designer pet" been overbred as everyone thought it was a moneymaker and are now suffering for it as they are now "not in fashion" anymore and sitting in rescues, being dumped, neglected and pts left right and centre 

Ask yourself why you want to breed them and if you are willing to keep every single one if you cant sell them and look after them and love them all as your own pets x


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Join hamster forums and clubs, go to a few shows and speak to breeders before deciding if breeding hamsters is what you want to do. 

It is only then that you should buy your breeding stock, and with the help and support of a breeder/mentor you should know the answe to all your questions


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

If you really feel you must breed, do lots of research, then do a lot more research, then attend some shows, then find an ethical breeder to be your mentor, then you *may* be ready to start thinking about breeding. And don't use rescue, rehome or pet shop hamsters for breeding
Ask yourself *why* you want to breed, if it is because you want cute hammies, or want to see the miracle of birth, or to make money, then don't breed. There are enough unethical BYBs out there already


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

li'miss how heartbreaking


----------



## debs9019 (Feb 7, 2010)

why do you want too breed? theres Loads of Unwanted hamsters out there that need homes please don't make more


----------

